# py38-hgreviewboard port not a port at all?



## jreuter (Apr 8, 2022)

py38-hgreviewboard purports to be a FreeBSD port of hgreviewboard for Python 3.8 and Mercurial 5.9.1.
(See https://freebsd.pkgs.org/12/freebsd-amd64/py38-hgreviewboard-1.0_3.pkg.html)

However, upon downloading it and inspecting the contents, I can see that the code is still old Python 2 code that is obviously not compatible with Python 3 or the Python 3 versions of Mercurial.  Does anyone know what's up with this?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 11, 2022)

devel/hgreviewboard uses whatever Python is set as default.


```
USES=		python
```

Looking at the port, it's terribly old and doesn't have a maintainer. There should be a 4.0 available now, the port is still on 1.0 and has been stuck there for the past 8 years.


----------

